#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  sex tijdens ramadan tussen moslim en niet-moslim

## lisca

:blij: 

Hallo forumgangers,

ik ben geen moslim, mijn man is dat wel.

Ik wil weten of je als moslim liever gn sex mag hebben met een net moslim(a) tijdens de ramadan.

Dus ongeacht of het vr of n zonsopgang is, wat zegt de Koran daarover.

Weet iemand dit?

alvast dank,

groetje,
Lisca

----------


## Can_I_Live?

> Hallo forumgangers,
> 
> ik ben geen moslim, mijn man is dat wel.
> 
> Ik wil weten of je als moslim liever gn sex mag hebben met een net moslim(a) tijdens de ramadan.
> 
> Dus ongeacht of het vr of n zonsopgang is, wat zegt de Koran daarover.
> 
> Weet iemand dit?
> ...


Ben je helemaal ongelovig?

----------


## [email protected]

Zolang jullie getrouwd zijn is er geen probleem. Andersom had niet gemogen, dus een moslimvrouw met een niet moslim. 

Was je niet getrouwd geweest had het ook niet gemogen, dat is overspel en verboden in de islaam.

Misschien is de ramadan een geschikte periode zijn vrouw kennis te laten maken met de islaam?

----------


## toetsenbord

> Zolang jullie getrouwd zijn is er geen probleem. Andersom had niet gemogen, dus een moslimvrouw met een niet moslim. 
> 
> Was je niet getrouwd geweest had het ook niet gemogen, dat is overspel en verboden in de islaam.
> 
> Misschien is de ramadan een geschikte periode zijn vrouw kennis te laten maken met de islaam?


[email protected], wat je zegt, klopt niet helemaal, want in Surat el Baqarah(Het vers van het Kalf, 2de hoofdstuk van de Koran, lisca) staat immers vermeld: 

A3udhu biLlahi mina shaytani radjim, bismiLlahi Rahmani Rahim:
"Wa la tanki7ul mushrikaati 7ata yu'min, wa la amatun mu'minatun khayrun min mushrikatin, wa law a3jabatkum..."
Sadaq Allahul 3Adhim.

Er wordt vermeld dat de gelovige mannen niet met de ongelovige vrouwen mogen trouwen, tot zij geloven, het zou beter voor hun geloof zijn als zij met een gelovige slavin zouden trouwen, ook al waren zij betoverd door de verschijning van de ongelovige dame. Vroeger konden gelovigen onderling trouwen, dus de aanhangers van de Geschriften, die geloofden in de Eenheid van De Heer, maar daar is nu vrijwel geen sprake van; veel Christenen geloven in de drie-eenheid, en dat gaat in tegen de grondbeginselen van het monothesme. En De Heer Weet het Beter.

Maar wat spreekt jou als niet-gelovige vrouw toch aan in een Moslim? Welk spiritueel niveau bereiken jullie met elkaar? Kunnen jullie samen naar de Koran luisteren en hetzelfde voelen? Wat is toch de reden dat iemand die heel diep gelooft in zijn Heer met iemand wil trouwen die nergens in gelooft? Met alle respect, ik wil niemand beledigen, het is gewoon een vraag van mens tot mens, uit pure oprechte interesse.

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected], wat je zegt, klopt niet helemaal, want in Surat el Baqarah(Het vers van het Kalf, 2de hoofdstuk van de Koran, lisca) staat immers vermeld: 
> 
> A3udhu biLlahi mina shaytani radjim, bismiLlahi Rahmani Rahim:
> "Wa la tanki7ul mushrikaati 7ata yu'min, wa la amatun mu'minatun khayrun min mushrikatin, wa law a3jabatkum..."
> Sadaq Allahul 3Adhim.
> 
> Er wordt vermeld dat de gelovige mannen niet met de ongelovige vrouwen mogen trouwen, tot zij geloven, het zou beter voor hun geloof zijn als zij met een gelovige slavin zouden trouwen, ook al waren zij betoverd door de verschijning van de ongelovige dame. Vroeger konden gelovigen onderling trouwen, dus de aanhangers van de Geschriften, die geloofden in de Eenheid van De Heer, maar daar is nu vrijwel geen sprake van; veel Christenen geloven in de drie-eenheid, en dat gaat in tegen de grondbeginselen van het monothesme. En De Heer Weet het Beter.
> 
> Maar wat spreekt jou als niet-gelovige vrouw toch aan in een Moslim? Welk spiritueel niveau bereiken jullie met elkaar? Kunnen jullie samen naar de Koran luisteren en hetzelfde voelen? Wat is toch de reden dat iemand die heel diep gelooft in zijn Heer met iemand wil trouwen die nergens in gelooft? Met alle respect, ik wil niemand beledigen, het is gewoon een vraag van mens tot mens, uit pure oprechte interesse.




Maar wat is volgens jou dan een ongelovige? De mensen van het boek vallen daar niet onder al geloven ze wat anders dan ons.

----------


## lisca

Toetsenbord,

als je uit pure interesse dit aan me vraagt vind ik het ok.
Ik ben erg genteresseerd in allerlei religies.

Ten eerste heb ik niet geschreven dat ik niet geloof. Je nam blijkbaar iets aan wat ik nergens geschreven heb.

Het me aangesproken voelen tot iemand komt niet door iemands geloof.
Het is de persoon waar ik voor val, niet met welke religie die persoon is grootgebracht.

Hoewel mijn man inderdaad sterk gelooft in Allah, is het voor ons geen obstakel om van elkaar te houden.
En het geloof maakt hem niet tot een ander persoon dan hij van nature is.
Geloof veranderd je persoonlijkheid niet.

Als ik jouw woorden lees voel ik daaruit dat je dat onwaarschijnlijk vind.

Geloof is niet voor iedereen zo belangrijk. Dat zou je ook kunnen bedenken.
Wij luisteren niet samen naar de Koran, maar natuurlijk wel naar andere dingen.
Denk je niet dat mensen andere spirituele dingen kunnen delen behalve het geloof?

groetje,
Lisca

----------


## toetsenbord

Wat ik probeer te zeggen, en dat zijn niet mijn woorden, maar daar geloof ik heilig in, is dat ten eerste lisca, jij zegt dat je geen Moslim bent in je openingspost, en ik reageer in het algemeen, dus niet specifiek op jou, en [email protected], het is niet aan mij om te bepalen wie gelooft en wie niet gelooft, ik vermeld slechts de Woorden van Allah, Sub7ana wa Ta3ala, Die ons Leert wat het beste voor ons is in het leven, en het allerbelangrijkste in het leven is dat je gelukkig bent en dat ook kunt zijn met iemand die je gelukkig maakt.

Als jij lisca zo gelukkig bent met je man en op n niveau ligt met hem, waarom stel jij dan zo een vraag? Waarom is het belangrijk om te weten of hij gemeenschap mag hebben met een niet-Moslima, als je al vindt dat jullie spiritueel elkaar goed kunnen vinden? 

Neem het mij vooral niet kwalijk, maar als je getrouwd bent, ben je dat toch omdat je dingen met elkaar gemeen hebt, is het niet? Een huwelijk is een (hopelijk) eeuwige verbintenis die aangegaan wordt met verstand en wordt verzegeld met het hart.

Ik vraag me dan nogmaals af waarom je met een Moslim trouwt en vragen stelt, en als daar antwoord op gegeven wordt, dat je dat niet accepteert, tenminste, zo komt het over op mij.

En de gelovigen zijn waarlijk zij die geloven in De Heer, De Engelen, De Geschriften, De Profeten, De Laatste Dag, De Predestinatie/Wilsbeschikking, het goede dat erin schuilt en het minder goede.

Heb jij het gevoel dat je hetzelfde gelooft als je man, of ga jij zelfs een stapje verder?
Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik wil graag je vragen beantwoorden, maar waarom is deze vraag zo belangrijk als jullie immers al getrouwd zijn? En stel je deze vraag om slechts een bevestigend antwoord te krijgen, en ben je bang dat een ander antwoord je onbevredigd achterlaat?

And don't be mistaken, ik beoordeel je relatie niet en vind niets onwaarschijnlijk, ik ben slechts iemand die spreekt fi sabiliLlah en zie in mijn nabije omgeving dat mensen zichzelf heel veel pijn hadden kunnen besparen, als ze gewoon met een Moslim of een niet-Moslim waren getrouwd.

En dat is ook iets, interesses gaan verder dan religie; Een gothic punker zou nooit vallen op een kakker bijvoorbeeld, als je een beetje begrijpt waar ik op doel.

Wees vooral kalm, ik probeer echt alleen maar te helpen, en hoop dat Allah, Sub7ana wa Ta3ala mij Vergeeft, opdat ik niet volmaakt ben, ik tracht alleen het goede te doen.

----------


## [email protected]

> Wat ik probeer te zeggen, en dat zijn niet mijn woorden, maar daar geloof ik heilig in, is dat ten eerste lisca, jij zegt dat je geen Moslim bent in je openingspost, en ik reageer in het algemeen, dus niet specifiek op jou, en [email protected], het is niet aan mij om te bepalen wie gelooft en wie niet gelooft, ik vermeld slechts de Woorden van Allah, Sub7ana wa Ta3ala, Die ons Leert wat het beste voor ons is in het leven, en het allerbelangrijkste in het leven is dat je gelukkig bent en dat ook kunt zijn met iemand die je gelukkig maakt.
> 
> Als jij lisca zo gelukkig bent met je man en op n niveau ligt met hem, waarom stel jij dan zo een vraag? Waarom is het belangrijk om te weten of hij gemeenschap mag hebben met een niet-Moslima, als je al vindt dat jullie spiritueel elkaar goed kunnen vinden? 
> 
> Neem het mij vooral niet kwalijk, maar als je getrouwd bent, ben je dat toch omdat je dingen met elkaar gemeen hebt, is het niet? Een huwelijk is een (hopelijk) eeuwige verbintenis die aangegaan wordt met verstand en wordt verzegeld met het hart.
> 
> Ik vraag me dan nogmaals af waarom je met een Moslim trouwt en vragen stelt, en als daar antwoord op gegeven wordt, dat je dat niet accepteert, tenminste, zo komt het over op mij.
> 
> En de gelovigen zijn waarlijk zij die geloven in De Heer, De Engelen, De Geschriften, De Profeten, De Laatste Dag, De Predestinatie/Wilsbeschikking, het goede dat erin schuilt en het minder goede.
> ...



 :blauwe kus:

----------


## lisca

Als je je eerste reactie op mijn posting eens terugleest, lees je daar jouw woorden:

'wat spreekt je [I][B]toch[B][I]aan in een moslim'.
'Als niet-gelovige vrouw'.

Daaruit blijkt al dat je mijn relatie niet serieus neemt, hoor meisje.

Ik stel een vraag en ben niet uit op discussies.
Hoe mijn relatie/huwelijk in elkaar zit gaat een ander die ik niet ken niets aan.

Als je daardoor geen behoefte hebt om te antwoorden, doe je dat niet.

no hard feelings :blij:

----------


## toetsenbord

> Als je je eerste reactie op mijn posting eens terugleest, lees je daar jouw woorden:
> 
> 'wat spreekt je [I][B]toch[B][I]aan in een moslim'.
> 'Als niet-gelovige vrouw'.
> 
> Daaruit blijkt al dat je mijn relatie niet serieus neemt, hoor meisje.
> 
> Ik stel een vraag en ben niet uit op discussies.
> Hoe mijn relatie/huwelijk in elkaar zit gaat een ander die ik niet ken niets aan.
> ...


Euwkaay??? :verward:

----------


## mohamed--28

> Toetsenbord,
> 
> als je uit pure interesse dit aan me vraagt vind ik het ok.
> Ik ben erg genteresseerd in allerlei religies.
> 
> Ten eerste heb ik niet geschreven dat ik niet geloof. Je nam blijkbaar iets aan wat ik nergens geschreven heb.
> 
> Het me aangesproken voelen tot iemand komt niet door iemands geloof.
> Het is de persoon waar ik voor val, niet met welke religie die persoon is grootgebracht.
> ...


de persoon waar gij mee getrouwd mogte ze part mij nen kogel geven tfoe met en niert moslima tfoehh

----------


## Joesoef

Laat ik het zo zeggen, een moslim man die het doet met een ongelovige zonder getrouwd te zijn daar valt niets over te zeggen door een ander. Vraag het hem. Ik denk wel dat hij er niet zo mee zit, er zijn wel meer dingen waar hij geen probleem van maakt.

----------

